# Solved: Uninstalling programs that are corrupt



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

OS XP Home. How can you uninstall programs that are corrupt? Which the uninstaller won't work. I had done a few system restores and now some programs that I had originally deleted came back with system restore and are now corrupt.


----------



## blkwlnt64 (Mar 28, 2005)

Have you tried using 'safe mode' ?


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

You mean trying to use the uninstaller? I'll try that.


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

Same thing. Error pops up : unins00.dat does not exist. Unable to uninstall.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Sometimes, it comes down to doing a manual uninstall - deleting the files and folders and registry entries to a program. 

You just need to know where to look for them and how to do it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

So.........could you give me some tips on doing that? Thanks.


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Remove Apps That Don't Uninstall Themselves


----------

